# VA. Man Arrested For Plotting DC Attacks



## fox1371 (Oct 28, 2010)

Another story...this one a little more chilling.  I guess I won't be using the metro here anymore.  Kudos to the FBI.

http://liveshots.blogs.foxnews.com/...ed-in-va-for-terror-offenses/?test=latestnews



> A Virginia man has been arrested for allegedly trying to help Al Qaeda plan multiple bombings around the nation's capital, according to U.S. officials.
> Farooque Ahmed, 34, of Ashburn, Va., was arrested today by the FBI and charged with providing material support to terrorists and collecting information for a terrorist attack.
> “It’s chilling that a man from Ashburn is accused of casing rail stations with the goal of killing as many Metro riders as possible through simultaneous bomb attacks,” said Neil MacBride, the U.S. Attorney for the Eastern District of Virginia. “Today’s arrest highlights ... our ability to find those seeking to harm U.S. citizens and neutralize them before they can act."
> According to an indictment filed in U.S. Court for the Eastern District of Virginia, between April 2010 and Oct. 25, Ahmed repeatedly met with individuals he thought were affiliated with Al Qaeda to discuss "jihad."
> ...


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 28, 2010)

All Feds are spread thin on CT, luck was on our side. There are more of them here and soon or later will succeed.


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 28, 2010)

Chalk up one more for The Religion of Peace.

I love how libs call Bill O'Reilly a bigot for having the guts to stand up to and admit what we all know, but dare not say. I hope poor Juan Williams is not on the subway this morning -- he might be fired from another job!  There is a huge MUSLIM problem in this country. And there seems to be no end of Muslims who are ready to step up and murder innocent civilians in the name of Islam.

We are all supposed to be vigilant. But to point out exactly who it is that we are supposed to be vigilant about will get you fired in today's climate. What a sad, pathetic bunch of wimps this Politically Correct society has made us...


----------

